# Fish Tanks Direct for Custom L Shape



## LittleStar

Hi all,

I'm looking for a company that can make an L Shaped Desktop Aquarium for me, I want it to be 8G prefer glass will consider acrylic. I put in a request at fishtanksdirect.com and I'm waiting to hear back on a quote. I was wondering if anyone has used them before / feedback or if you have a company you can recommend. Thanks!


----------



## LittleStar

Never heard back from them although I sent my request twice.

Now trying a different company.


----------



## badxgillen

Glass will be hard to come by or costly,might have to look into a place that can do custom acrylic work, is there plastics\acrylic business in any adjacent cities to you?
That would be the most cost effective vs shipping.

I was going to make a recommendation or two but I know realize you are from New England and that would make my comments void. Sorry, and good luck.


----------



## LittleStar

No place near here - I did hear back from the second company but they won't make what I need. They seemed to think I could order it through Petco LOL. A custom aquarium isn't something you can just order up, apparently. What I need isn't all that big or complicated either. I'm willing to pay the shipping. I'm willing to spend money. Frustrating...

Thanks anyway! : )


----------

